# [Adobe Premiere 6.0]Qualität



## MoMo (5. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe Aufnahmen von einem Theaterstück angefertigt, das meine Klasse in der Aula unseres Gymnasiums aufführte.
Sonst nicht so auf die Qualität achtend habe ich nun leider festgestellt, dass schon durch den Transfer des Bildmaterials via Firewireport mit den Projekteinstellungen DV NTSC Standard 48khz ziemlich große Qualitätsverlust bei hohem Speicherverbrauch hinzunehmen sind.

Nun habe ich aus den sog. Outcasts einen kleinen "Schlussfilm" gemacht, den ich danach mit FlaskMPEG ins speicherfreundliche DIvx-Format bringen wollte. Leider wird das gewählte Ausgabeformat (Microsoft DV AVI) nicht unterstützt. Außerdem ist die Quali bescheuert .

Wie erreiche ich einen gutaussehenden Film bei halbwegs vernünftige Quali mit diesem Prog.?

Ciao
MoMo


----------



## goela (5. Juli 2002)

Frage:
- Warum hast Du DV NTSC Standard 48khz gewählt?

Generell, wie willst Du eine gute Qualität erwarten, wenn das Ausgangsmaterial schon schlecht ist?

FlaskMPEG kann nur VOB oder MPEG kein DV-AVI! Aber das hast Du ja schon bemerkt!

Also nimm VirtualDub! Damit kannst Du dein DV-AVI in DivX umrechnen lassen.
Oder wenn Du's im MPEG Format haben willst TMPEG!


----------



## Kaethe (5. Juli 2002)

1. Das VirtualDub DV-AVI in DivX umrechnet ist nicht ganz richtig Goela.
Virtual Dub erkennt den Microsoft-DV Codec nämlich nicht. Um das Problem zu lösen nimmt man den Panasonic DV Codec. Dann klappt das auch. Ansonsten wird VD nämlich meckern!

2. @MoMo

Benutz PAL Standart  zum cappen.
NTSC wird in den USA benutz.
NTSC=29.9 Frames/s
PAL= 25 Frames/s

Und zwar komm beim Microsoft DV-Codec diese Fehlermeldugn:
"Auszug aus http://www.slashcam.de" 

Was bedeutet die Fehlermeldung "Could not locate decompressor for format dvsd (unknown)" in VirtulDub? 

"Das Problem ist, daß der Default Microsoft DV Codec auf der Direct Show-Schnittstelle aufsetzt und VirtualDub nur Files mit auf Video for Windows basierenden Codecs öffnen kann. Ich hatte das Problem auch mit einem Encoder, der mir ähnliche Fehlermeldung wie oben ausgegeben hat. Ich habe das Problem dann gelöst, indem ich auf dem System den Mainconcept-DV Codec installiert habe - der ist nämlich VFW-kompatibel. Der Encoder hat das File dann genommen - bei Virtual Dub müsste es auch funktionieren." 

"Auszug Ende"


----------



## MoMo (5. Juli 2002)

ah stelle gerade fest, dass ich doch pal-standard genommen hab' lalala .
woher kriege ich denn den genannten codec und was muss ich dann in vd damit tun?
DANKE .

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## MoMo (5. Juli 2002)

HaLLo,

ich habe da dann noch mal eine Frage (weiß jetzt auch, wo ich den Codec herkriege ): Wie füge ich die Videos in VD zusammen?

Beispiel: Ich habe ein ca. 1,5 Minuten langes Video, das zeitlich gesehen VOR dem in Virtual Dub geladenen kommt. Das will ich dann VOR dem geladenen einfügen, abspeichern, usw.

Und noch etwas: Komprimiert VD das gleich oder muss ich dazu dann FlaskMPEG oder so nehmen?

Danke,
MoMo


----------



## Kaethe (6. Juli 2002)

Ok,hier haste erstmal nen Link der beschreibt wie Du den Codec installierst: http://www.slashcam-videox.de/cgibin/dvfaq/dvfaq.pl?lesen&quid=20

Premiere zeigt zwar immer noch an das der Microsoft-DV Codec aktiv ist, aber der Panasonic wird benutzt. Ändert nicht den Namen sondern nur den Codec.

Also ein File VOR einem anderen hinzufügen geht glaub ich nicht mit VD! Nur dahinter. Aber is ja im Prinzip eh egal.

ansonsten kann man Videos so aneinander fügen:
erstes File reinladen----->File----->append avi segment auswählen und fertig! 
Beachte aber das beide Videos die selbe Framerate aufweisen müssen ansonsten meckert VD rum!


----------



## MoMo (6. Juli 2002)

Ah ja. Danke .
WElche Exporteinstellungen würdest du mir empfehlen? Ich habe nun den Divx-Codec und 96khz 12bit Stereo MP3-Layer-Codec verwendet, weiß aber nicht genau, welche Einstellungen im DivX-Codec ein optimales Ergebnis erzeugen.
Oder vielleicht doch ganz andere Codieces?

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## Kaethe (6. Juli 2002)

Also die Einstellungen beim DivX Codec würde ich auf default lassen. Das einzige ist vielleicht die Encoding Bitrate auf 1500kbit/s zu stellen.
Beim Sound empfehle ich für eine gute Klangqualität den MPEG 3-Layer Codec mit 48 oder 56kbit/s und 24hz.


----------



## goela (8. Juli 2002)

@Kaehte
Danke für die Korrektur! Stimmt man muss den Panasonic DV-Codec verwenden! Hatte ich ganz versäumt!

Ist aber auch heiss gewesen in der letzten Zeit!!!


----------



## MoMo (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mal ein Standbild aus euren auf den PC übertragenen Videos exportieren - keine Ahnung, ob meine Ansprüche einfach nur zu hoch sind, oder ob diese Quali bei 200MB pro Minute  normal ist.
Nur so, zum Vergleich, weil ich es einfach nicht geschafft habe, ein Vollbild als Screenshot anzufertigen .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. August 2002)

Hi Momo, ich schreibe nachher mal eine kleine Info in Sachen Halbbilder! Da wird dir einiges klar werden...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. August 2002)

Und hier das Bild der Camera. Panasonic 3CCD.


----------



## Kaethe (3. August 2002)

geile Quali!!  

Ok,mal was informatives zu Halbbildern:

http://www.saek-pentacon.de/f1/frames/index.htm


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Dann muss ich mich darum ja nicht mehr bemühen...

Aber Momo bedenke (ohne das ich prahlerisch wirken möchte):

Das ist ein semiprofessioneller 3CCD Camcorder, der höhere Auflösung liefert als DVD und in der Video Bestenliste auf 1 steht.
Nur damit du deinen nicht gleich in die Ecke kickst 

Ganz wichtig sind wirklich die HBs. Auf dem PC und Proj. darfst du nur Vollbilder haben, sonst ist die Quali ******e. Lies dir das in dem Link mal alles durch danach bist du plötzlich megaschlau


----------



## MoMo (3. August 2002)

Ja, das hatte ich mir schon durchgelesen. Mir kam es nur so vor, dass die Quali beim Übertragen auf PC schlechter wird...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Nee mit Firewire und den richtigen Einstellungen wie Pal 720*576 usw. ist die Qualität, da digital übertragen, gleichgut. Vielleicht hast du nur das Gefühl, weil der Cameramonitor kleiner ist <- wirkt natürlich schärfer.


----------



## MoMo (8. August 2002)

@Bubi: Hast du mal ein Fullsize-Image?
[edit]Glaube ich kaum, weil unser Fernseher 1000mal größer ist als mein Bildschirm und auf dem Fernseher ist die Qualität fast schon so wie bei den Leuten aus dem Fernsehen [/edit]


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Ich sage nur <b>Halbbilder</b>. Der Link steht ja schon.
Und noch was: Dein Fernseher hat eine Gümmelauflösung, eine, bei der du am PC denken würdest du wärest back in the early 90s!
Deswegen sieht hochauflösendes Material (DVD) kaum besser aus als dein eigenes Video.

Und noch was: Hast du dich mal mit der gleichen Entfernung vor den Fernseher gesetz, wie vor den PC? Du erkennst nur noch flimmernden Pixelbrei.

Aber immer daran denken, es ist nicht die Kamera, die den Film gut macht, sondern der Regisseur!


----------

